# Filmmaker Puts Movie In Hands Of Soldiers



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2006/06/30/MNGAAJN9JC1.DTL

A buzz-generating documentary opening today in the Bay Area presents a new way to approach the national conversation about the Iraq war, a debate that often gets derailed over whether the real story is being told there.

The filmmaker's solution: Give video cameras to the soldiers on the ground and let them roll tape for a year, nearly uncensored

Will you have the guts to see this film which shows the true war in Iraq


----------

